
How to make your own hand sanitizer - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/2/21161346/hand-sanitizer-diy-how-to-hand-wash-cdc-alcohol-virus-illness
======
simonblack
Nothing beats water and detergent. That gives a physical removal of bugs from
the skin. Let your hands air-dry. Do surgeons scrub before an operation, or do
they just spray on some sanitizer?

Sanitizers rely on _killing_ the bugs. They aren't perfect. I know all the ads
say 99.9% and it sounds wonderful. In reality that leaves one bug in a
thousand as fully active. Start with a load of 100 million bugs and you end up
with 100,000 survivors, plenty enough to do you some damage.

